# Huisache shakers- a Christmas request



## David Hill (Dec 24, 2016)

Just before Thanksgiving my friend that has supplied me with most of the Huisache I use discretely asked if I could make a salt/pepper shaker/toothpick holder for him as a present. "Sure!" said I, just before I somehow tore a cartilage in my knee--just walking in my house . Anyway it was a while before I could walk around. let alone stand at a lathe. Got it done! and delivered at breakfast on the 23rd.
These are about 5.5 inches tall, finish is CA (because of time), all came from the same chunk of tree, although I did cut the toothpick holder with a different grain orientation.

Reactions: Like 11 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 24, 2016)

Good looking set David! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 25, 2016)

Congrats on project completion! Looks great! Hope your knee fully recovers. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 25, 2016)

I like the design and shape. Nice...

What are the white spots on the the two on the right side in the grooves?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (Dec 25, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I like the design and shape. Nice...
> 
> What are the white spots on the the two on the right side in the grooves?



Prolly a place I missed with CA-- haven't used it much as a finish-- learning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 27, 2016)

Great stuff! However, I wonder how many people are wondering what the heck a huisache is, is it bigger than a bread box, and how do you pronounce it?


----------



## David Hill (Dec 27, 2016)

Mike Hill said:


> Great stuff! However, I wonder how many people are wondering what the heck a huisache is, is it bigger than a bread box, and how do you pronounce it?



Haha-- it's "wee-satch". It's a species of _Acacia _and is a lot thornier and scrubbier than Mesquite. Doesn't usually get big 'cause it's hated so much. Wood is hard, tends to move-- sure is pretty though.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Dec 27, 2016)

some has a great red hue to it. from the looks of yours maybe all of it is reddish. picture below is huisache from a landscape removal here in vegas. i only know that cause david id'd it for me


----------



## David Hill (Dec 27, 2016)

vegas urban lumber said:


> some has a great red hue to it. from the looks of yours maybe all of it is reddish. picture below is huisache from a landscape removal here in vegas. i only know that cause david id'd it for me
> 
> I have some like that too. Most of mine goes toward orange, but it can vary a lot---even in the same tree.


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 28, 2016)

Oh, I've got my share of huisache thorn scars - some even in places i'm too shy to show!


----------

